# Fuente de 13.8 v usando Mosfet



## Megaman777 (May 2, 2011)

Saludos

Tengo la necesidad de hacer una *FUENTE REGULADA *a partir de los 60 v AC de un transformador que tengo como de 500 Watts de potencia. Necesito unos 13.8v DC para alimentar un equipo de Radioaficionado RCI 2950...Debe estar estable en los 13.8V,

Quiero hacer el circuito regulador con Mosfet, ya que cada mosfet soportaría unos 30 A cada uno, pienso que con tres esta bien, serian unos 90A... Tomando en cuenta que el transformador da una potencia de 500 watts lo que seria 500 watts / 13.8 v = 36.2 Amper

Alguien me ayuda ??

Necesito un circuito.


----------



## jreyes (May 2, 2011)

Hola !

¿Cuál es el consumo máximo del equipo de radioaficionado?



Adiosín...!


----------



## Megaman777 (May 2, 2011)

Creo que anda por unos 15 amperes, ademas de los amplificadores de potencia que consumen unos 20 A


----------



## Nilfred (May 3, 2011)

La cuenta que estas haciendo es para una fuente conmutada, aunque deberías tomar no mas del 80%.
Lineal te va a tirar solo 13,8 V 8 A.
Ya que la haces conmutada, dejá tu transformador a un lado y hacela toda conmutada.
Te sale mas barato comprarla hecha, salvo que modifiques una fuente de PC.


----------



## Megaman777 (May 3, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> La cuenta que estas haciendo es para una fuente conmutada, aunque deberías tomar no mas del 80%.
> Lineal te va a tirar solo 13,8 V 8 A.
> Ya que la haces conmutada, dejá tu transformador a un lado y hacela toda conmutada.
> Te sale mas barato comprarla hecha, salvo que modifiques una fuente de PC.



Tengo dos de PC

Una ATX 525, que se la conecte a mi RCI 2950, un equipo de radioaficionado, pero cuando voy a transmitir se protege y se apaga, porque el radio consume mas A de lo que la fuente da.

y otra de una Dell GX

que hago ??


----------



## Nilfred (May 3, 2011)

Usa el buscador: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/
Se te apaga porque no esta modificada, al menos el feedback tenes que cambiarlo, de 5 V como viene, a 12 V; si con 12 V te anda bien. Pero de ahí a 13.8 V es chico pleito.


----------



## Megaman777 (May 3, 2011)

M eintereza mas regular una que tengo que da casi 70 voltios AC a la salida, era de un equipo de sonido viejo, marca Peavy


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

para que no se te apague coloca dos fuentes en paralelo via dos diodos de la capacidad adecuada o via resistencias de bajo valor que permitan pasar cada una unos 20A, con eso no se apagara.
Por otro lado Si queres utilzar el trafo que tenes de 60VAC de 500W, tendras en coninua unos 84VDC, y un regulador serie con una salida de 13.8, tendras lo siguiente, tomaremos 14V para simplificar entones 84-14=70V es decir es la tensión que habria entre colector y emisor, circulando una corriente de 32A tendremos una potencia total disipada para  máximo consumo de 70 x 32=224W en los transistores de salida, prácticamente la mitad de la potencia del trafo se ira en calor a la nada.

O te consigues un trafo más adecuado o le colocas una fuente swiching al trafo para que te sirva


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 3, 2011)

Hola gente como estan aca les dejo un link de como armar una fuente de 13.8v por 20 amper con fuentes de pc espero le sivrva. saludos a todos.
http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/fuente/fuente.htm


----------



## Megaman777 (May 3, 2011)

Un amigo me dice que con tres Mosfet se puede regular de forma variable y llevarla al punto que se necesite, y que cada mosfet manejaria 30 A


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 3, 2011)

mira este otro link tal vez te de un nuevo enfoque 

http://www.foroselectronica.es/f45/fuente-alimentacion-regulable-conmutada-18v-40a-3545.html


----------



## Megaman777 (May 3, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola gente como estan aca les dejo un link de como armar una fuente de 13.8v por 20 amper con fuentes de pc espero le sivrva. saludos a todos.
> http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/fuente/fuente.htm



La fuente que tengo tiene un 

LM339N 

y un 

SDCCHN
7500B
80315



gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola gente como estan aca les dejo un link de como armar una fuente de 13.8v por 20 amper con fuentes de pc espero le sivrva. saludos a todos.
> http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/fuente/fuente.htm



encontre otra fuente aqui que si tiene el TL494CN

Muchas gracias gabriel


----------



## Megaman777 (May 3, 2011)

Bueno, la fuente que tengo no pasa de 12.5 V cuando le pongo el potenciometro de 10K con la resistencia de 4.5K en serie... solo sube a 14V cuando toco con los dedos a la pata 1 del CI.

he probado con un potenciometro de 50K y resistencias de diferentes valores, pero no pasa de 12.5V

al parecer no esta dando los 10A, pues cuando transmito con mi RCI 2950 baja mucho el voltaje, a unos 10V sin transmitir con toda la potencia RF del equipo


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

Todo esto va muy mal........
Empecemos por el principio, que equipos son como los alimetas y que consume cada uno.

Quizas te caiga mal lo que te voy a decir pero esto es asi. Eso de que un amigo te dijo, bueno que ese buen amigo que aparenta saber te pase un circuito por que en el aire todo funciona...... y si te dijo que un mosfet maneja 30A no sabe nada de nada, te pongo uno a modo de ejemplo y buscate la hoja de datos y mira cuantos amper maneja IRF540....
segundo que indique como se maneja un mosfet ya que estos no se manejan como los BJT......

Por favor pasa los datos pedidos y un esquema de la fuente que tienes para el analisis mientras tu bajas la hoja de datos y buscas lo que te dije.....

Una lástima haber destruido un Peavey,  por viejito que sea es un Peavey.....

Consigue un tranformador que te entregue en continua no más de 18V ´por la corriente que te dire cuando me pases los datos.


----------



## Nilfred (May 3, 2011)

El 7500B es pin compatible con el TL494, si la memoria no me falla.


----------



## Megaman777 (May 4, 2011)

Tengo una duda...

ya que el embobinado me resulto poco eficiente, estoy pensando en quitar los dos embobinados que hice, y utilizar una sola bobina, pues los dos quedaron mal porque lo hice a mano y era dificil hacerlo.

como use el #12 para la entrada, 120v, y #7 para la salida 12v.....lo que voy a hacer es quitar la bobina calibre #7 y usar solo la #12 y hacer un solo bobinado para alimentarlo con 120v y hacerle una derivacion para sacar los 18v AC para hacer la regulacion y que al final quede 13.8V... que opinan ??


----------



## pandacba (May 4, 2011)

Eso es peligroso, porque tendras potencial de red, no es recomendable, no habias dicho o no lo lei que vos habias realizado dicho transformador
Pero de todas formas si utilzas carretel, no es tan difícil, es cuestión de paciencia


----------



## Megaman777 (May 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Eso es peligroso, porque tendras potencial de red, no es recomendable, no habias dicho o no lo lei que vos habias realizado dicho transformador
> Pero de todas formas si utilzas carretel, no es tan difícil, es cuestión de paciencia



Es un transformador de tipo E

como este






pero el mio es 4.5 x 9 cm =1600w


bueno probare usando el mismo cable #12 para un segundo embobinado, y quitare el #7 para tener mas espacio y usarlo 120v entrada / 18v salida


----------



## pandacba (May 4, 2011)

Que laminación usaste?


----------



## Megaman777 (May 4, 2011)

que es laminacion ??

el de la foto NO es mi transformador....

use el mismo tipo de transformador que usan para hacer inversores, eso son los que venden en mi pais, aqui se va mucho la luz y hay muchas fabricas de inversores y miuchas tiendas que venden materiales de electricidad.

solo compre los materiales y lo embobine


----------



## Megaman777 (May 5, 2011)

Ya hice el trafo de nuevo, ahora si quedo bien, da 18.4 V en la salida, justo lo que necesitaba....

ahora necesito la etapa de regulacion, 

*necesito algo de 40 amperes, pues el transformador es de 4.5x9 =1600 watts*


----------



## ricbevi (May 6, 2011)

Megaman777 dijo:


> Ya hice el trafo de nuevo, ahora si quedo bien, da 18.4 V en la salida, justo lo que necesitaba....
> 
> ahora necesito la etapa de regulacion,
> 
> *necesito algo de 40 amperes, pues el transformador es de 4.5x9 =1600 watts*



Hola.....no se que cuentas sacas y como llegas a semejante resultado. Una sección central (la medida de le pata central de la E (medida "a" de la tabla adjunta) del transformador multiplicado por la cantidad de chapas apiladas) de 4.5cm X 9 Cm= 40.5 Cm2 es la sección bruta de núcleo que seria capaz de transformar unos W=( 40.5 X 1.35 )al cuadrado = 2989 Watts aproximadamente 3Kw. Como veras seria un trasformador muy grande del que estamos hablando. Supongo que tus cálculos parten de medir erróneamente la "pierna central" del núcleo que dispones confundiendo la con la medida total de la chapa E y no de la misma. Por otro lado si pretendes obtener 40A deberías bobinar 4 alambres paralelos de 2.3mm de diámetro para que te entregue semejante corriente(calculando unos 10A a 11A para los 2.3mm) Nuevamente algo realmente trabajoso y dificultoso. En otro párrafo hablas de utilizar 18VAC para regular en un circuito de regulador lineal a 40A. La potencia del núcleo que necesitas es de 18V X 40A = 720Wtts por lo tanto no me cierra como veras ninguna cuanta ya que dices tener un núcleo de(por un lado) casi 3Kw pero dices que es de 1600W?? aunque en realidad con 720Wtts te seria suficiente.
Te sugiero que primeramente definas que es lo que en realidad tienes como materiales(punto de partida) y a que quieres llega(punto de llegada o meta!!) siendo lo mas detallado posible porque este es un foro técnico y no de de "adivinos".
Te aclaro que aquí en Argentina y creo que en otros países igual (aunque no se si es internacional la tabla) existe una tabla de Numero de Laminación standares con las correspondiente medidas de las chapas E e I que conforman un transformador y generalmente se pide en el comercio por ese numero.Adjunto una de hace mucho tiempo para referencia.
Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## Megaman777 (May 6, 2011)

bueno amigo, mi transformador es de 4.5 cm x 9 cm, y se multiplica al cuadrado y daria 1600 watts....

ahora bien, lo que hice fue usar cable de cobre del mismo numero para el embobinado de ENTRADA y para el de SALIDA. use un cable #12 para ambos embobinados y el transformador lo hice con una derivacion para que de un extremo al medio me de 10 v y de el medio al otro extremo 18 v...

entonces cuantos amperes tendra ??? si entran  120v y le saco 28 voltios, 19 + 10.

Use el mismo cable #12 porque no podia comprar mas, pues aqui es caro el material de electricidad.


----------



## ricbevi (May 7, 2011)

Megaman777 dijo:


> bueno amigo, mi transformador es de 4.5 cm x 9 cm, y se multiplica al cuadrado y daria 1600 watts....
> 
> ahora bien, lo que hice fue usar cable de cobre del mismo numero para el embobinado de ENTRADA y para el de SALIDA. use un cable #12 para ambos embobinados y el transformador lo hice con una derivacion para que de un extremo al medio me de 10 v y de el medio al otro extremo 18 v...
> 
> ...



Bueno te adjunto un documento en el que están las formulas para el calculo de pequeños transformadores. Lo que te puedo decir es que son dispositivos que se calculan de acuerdo a las leyes del magnetismo y la física con expresiones matemáticas las cuales tienen que tener los datos para poder resolverlas.
Existen programas que si buscas en Google encontraras un montón y de diversa complejidad que te calculan en base a los datos que le cargas la sección del núcleo y las vuentas y diámetro del alambre a utilizar. El adjunto es para que tengas una noción por si quieres aprender del los cálculos a realizar.
Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## Megaman777 (May 7, 2011)

ricbevi dijo:


> Bueno te adjunto un documento en el que están las formulas para el calculo de pequeños transformadores. Lo que te puedo decir es que son dispositivos que se calculan de acuerdo a las leyes del magnetismo y la física con expresiones matemáticas las cuales tienen que tener los datos para poder resolverlas.
> Existen programas que si buscas en Google encontraras un montón y de diversa complejidad que te calculan en base a los datos que le cargas la sección del núcleo y las vuentas y diámetro del alambre a utilizar. El adjunto es para que tengas una noción por si quieres aprender del los cálculos a realizar.
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



gracias amigo por la inf


----------

